# Recommendation for general liabilty insurance



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Currently usingan insurance companyin Destin. Any insurance companys closer in Gulf Breeze or Pensacola, Milton. Any recommendation?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Underwood Anderson on 98. Ask for Dottie.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (4/3/2009)*Underwood Anderson on 98. Ask for Dottie.


I'm pretty sure I bought a jet-ski off of the lady and her husband.. Very Nice people to deal with....


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

matt salvator with salvator and associates in gulf breeze proper. Primo rates


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I also use Salvator and do his inspections. Good guy.


----------

